# How to backup Emails from gmail on HDD as txt file?



## aditya1987 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey guys!!

Can someone please tell me the procedure to backup Emails from gmail on HDD as txt file?

Which software will I need?

Waiting for your replies..


----------



## hjpotter92 (Nov 21, 2008)

Just copy 'n' paste them.


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 21, 2008)

Use your mail client like outlook or thunderbird


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 21, 2008)

Lucky_star said:


> Use your mail client like outlook or thunderbird



I am using thunderbird, but i dont know how to save mails?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 21, 2008)

maybe this will help: *www.filetransit.com/view.php?id=42564

I said MAY BE


----------



## din (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry I know an un-necessary question, but just curious.

Why do you want to save emails as text files ?

You want to take a backup of emails ? Or need in text format itself ?


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 22, 2008)

din said:


> Sorry I know an un-necessary question, but just curious.
> 
> Why do you want to save emails as text files ?
> 
> You want to take a backup of emails ? Or need in text format itself ?



I just want to backup the emails.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 22, 2008)

if you use pop3..then thunderbird would be downloading all the mails the to your computer..so thats back up..


----------



## din (Nov 22, 2008)

@aditya1987

In that case, why not the thunderbird portable ?

You can get it from - *portableapps.com

You can install it in a removable media or HDD itself. Then download all emails. 

When you want to move it, just copy the whole folder, thats it. No worries like import-export, settings copy etc.


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 25, 2008)

din said:


> @aditya1987
> 
> In that case, why not the thunderbird portable ?
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy.. It does work


----------

